# Question........Youngest dog to achieve Master title in AKC Hunt test?



## fredhassen (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sure that's a pretty commonly known fact, but I sure don't know it.
Anyone got the answer to that?


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Fancy Tattooed On The Water MH title at 15 months
Chocolate female 
FC/AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH X Kirby's Kelly MH

Her son had his MH title at 27 months and sired a litter with one of my females.

>>Im sure there are some younger!


Amy


----------



## fredhassen (Dec 4, 2009)

Amy Avery said:


> Fancy Tattooed On The Water MH title at 15 months
> Chocolate female
> FC/AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH X Kirby's Kelly MH
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

the youngest chessie MH was 14 months old...and I know there was a lab younger than that to get his/her MH title....

Juli


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

It's been several years ago now but there was a guy named Rusty Pye (sp.) that supposedly titled a lab at 13 months. I have never verified this and again it was several years ago. I just remember people in SC talking about it at HT.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

fredhassen said:


> I'm sure that's a pretty commonly known fact, but I sure don't know it.
> Anyone got the answer to that?


If I remember correctly a few years back there was a Golden Retriever who earned MH status at about age 14 months. I do not remember the name of the dog or owner.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Fred, I have no idea...

How is your pup doing?


----------



## fredhassen (Dec 4, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Fred, I have no idea...
> 
> How is your pup doing?


Hi Buzz! Great! Posted a fun video yesterday. Should be out there before too long.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

So what! Where are those dogs now?

Juli who was the chessie - name and owner and anyother information you have. I know Chester on Mosha'a truck was an MH before 24 months and was trained by Chris Locklear.
Chester running open.

A yellow lab by the name of Pie owned by Rex Bell was an MH at 18 months and had all age points but no win. Dog passed on many years ago


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

moscowitz said:


> So what! Where are those dogs now?....
> 
> A yellow lab by the name of Pie owned by Rex Bell was an MH at 18 months and had all age points but no win. Dog passed on many years ago


One of my bitches, Sexy, got her first master pass at 11 mos. Not sure when she titled but there is a difference between getting the final pass needed & the date AKC awards the MH title. She was both MH & QAA prior to 24 mos. Sexy is now an AA dog with a number of AA finishes - and expecting her first litter near the end of the month. It's nice line breeding (FC AFC Hunter's Run BooBoo x Hardscrabble Play With My Buns MH (Sexy).


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Mike - had to do some research....

Blackburns Deepwater Kipper - bred by Maggie Langhorn ..... Honeybear's Yukon Simba*** x Clippers Stillwater Molly MH. http://www.chessieinfo.net/cgi-bin/pp_pedigree.pl?id=3865&gens=5 ...

Owned by Jimmy Blackburn...

Interestingly, she does seem to have disappeared off the radar in regards to other field accomplishments...It sure seems like a young dog like this, able to ge a Master Hunter title at just barely a yr old, would have gone on to bigger things (not that master at that age is not a *big* accomplishment)...Anyone have any older ACC bulletins???

Juli


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

AFC Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH (Golden female) got her MH title at 17 months, her QAA at 27 months and then went on to earn her AFC. Amateur trained and handled by Lanier Fogg. Call name "Dash".

Glenda


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

g_fiebelkorn said:


> If I remember correctly a few years back there was a Golden Retriever who earned MH status at about age 14 months. I do not remember the name of the dog or owner.


The youngest Golden Retriever Master Hunters are Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge (now an AFC) and Kuventre's Daddy Let Me Drive (has an Amateur JAM). Both earned their MH titles when they were 17 months old.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow...this brings back some old memories.

Rusty Pye was an old NAHRA guy that I remember from when I was young.

I also remember a Carolina guy named Jimmy Cimburke. I remember a couple funny things about him. One was a young female lab he ran with a half tail. He claimed, and I know it was a joke, that she was steadied with piano wire tied around her tail to a tree. When she broke, it popped half her tail off. Rumor had it, it was actually a car accident.

It seemed for a while Ed Watson was having a bit of a run with really young dogs getting HRCH titles at young ages.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

If I am recalling what I was told, a dog named stella got an MHR by 13 mos, GMHR at 18 mos and then went on to win the SRS later....

Not an "MH" but impressive....


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Remember Blackburns Deepwater Kipper well. She was owned by a vet and trained by John Weller of New Bern, NC. After she made her MH, he ran her in some field trials and got her QAA, but she never made it in the major stakes. She was bred twice, I think. One breeding to Rudy and one to Distagon. She was an amazing marker. Some of her offspring are QAA also.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

fredhassen said:


> I'm sure that's a pretty commonly known fact, but I sure don't know it.
> Anyone got the answer to that?


Looking for something else and found my copy of the 1996 MNRC catalog. Dog #238 Old Bay Ratio MH was born 7-17-95 and entered at the MN test held September 16-22, 1996. Had to have been a MH no later than September 4, 1996 in order to qualify to enter the test...would therefore have been less than 14 months old when titled. I believe this dog was one of ~55 qualifiers out of the 241 entries at that young age also but my RFTN for that is under a huge pile of "stuff" and no time to dig it out to verify that it did, in fact, qualify.

BTW, this Lab later went on to acquire 9 open points and 12 amateur points (with an am win) according to the AKC store.


----------



## Catonkimbo (Mar 30, 2014)

Blackburn's Deepwater Kipper was owned by Jimmy and Kim Blackburn. Her owner, Jimmy, trained her mostly, and Weller assisted with some of the training. Weller took her out on the show circuit. She was bred twice and her offspring are all over the internet. She was an amazing creature, but died .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

What is the youngest owner trained/handled dog to get a MH? Not referring to dogs that are owned by pros.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

bakbay said:


> Looking for something else and found my copy of the 1996 MNRC catalog. Dog #238 Old Bay Ratio MH was born 7-17-95 and entered at the MN test held September 16-22, 1996. Had to have been a MH no later than September 4, 1996 in order to qualify to enter the test...would therefore have been less than 14 months old when titled. I believe this dog was one of ~55 qualifiers out of the 241 entries at that young age also but my RFTN for that is under a huge pile of "stuff" and no time to dig it out to verify that it did, in fact, qualify.
> 
> BTW, this Lab later went on to acquire 9 open points and 12 amateur points (with an am win) according to the AKC store.


He was my dog Belle's sire. Sadly, his career was cut short by Canine Cognitive Disorder, so he never got the last few points for the FC/AFC titles. And Mike, his call name was Pi (3.14.........), not "Pie" LOL!-Paul


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Didn't look at the date on the first post thought Fred was Back


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like Fred is on a roll with a Grady pup


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I see he has 3 senior passes out of 4 this year.

Not sure what the definition of tearing it up is.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I met him at the Las Vegas Retriever club test last month. Seemed like a nice enough guy.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Paul your right Pi . I should know better. When I first started this game. I trained with Rex and Pi. All I can say WOO.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Eric Fryer said:


> I met him at the Las Vegas Retriever club test last month. Seemed like a nice enough guy.


in Fred's defense he is probably one of the most misunderstood guys to have graced the RTF..I tangled with him on here and then I not only got a chance to meet him but I also trained with him on more than one occasion along with waiting on he and his wife at the restaurant.

He is actually a very astute dog person, but not your conventional retriever dog trainer, what Fred has done is take what he knows as a trainer of K-9 dogs and apply those principles to the retriever games. He was really trying hard to learn the idiosyncracies of the retriever dog games, and in the process came across to the conventional trainer as being abrupt and abrasive here on the RTF

Fred marches to the beat of a different drummer and will never be confused with your typical retriever pro, BUT I will give him his props,that he does some good work with dogs in other applications, and if he is making passes in HT's then he has educated himself on how the games are played


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

now Buzz, I said on a roll, not tearing it up


----------

